# Good Eeeeeevening... from Stoic Clown



## stoic_clown (Nov 11, 2011)

Hello everybody. I just started posting on this forum a few days ago, and already I'm hooked. So great to find a wonderful gathering place like this where one can share and confab with other like-minded Halloweenies.

Just a little about myself... I'm a 40 year old adolescent down here in Georgia, just south of Atlanta. My specialty, if you can call it such, is static props. My preferred medium... foam and wood. Haven't graduated to motors, pneumatics, and other such animations yet, but one can dream. One day, oh lord, one day. 

I've enjoyed my short time with the forum so far, and already feel myself churning up more ideas for future Halloweens, inspired by all the awesome work and dedication I am finding here. You guys are awesome. Looking forward to hanging out here. 

Thanks for having me.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

The addiction has spread!
Welcome stoic_clown


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. You've posted some good stuff so far, so we expect big things from you now.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello and Welcome


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

It happens to all of us and welcome.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum Stoic_Clown!


----------



## stoic_clown (Nov 11, 2011)

Hauntiholik said:


> The addiction has spread!
> Welcome stoic_clown


I like to think of it as a zombie-esque contagion. :zombie:


----------



## stoic_clown (Nov 11, 2011)

Spooky1 said:


> Welcome to the forum. You've posted some good stuff so far, so we expect big things from you now.


Oh no! i don't do well with expectations! Too much pressure! :googly:


----------



## stoic_clown (Nov 11, 2011)

And thanks for the welcomes, stick, Frighteners Entertainment, and Lunatic!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome aboard Stoic!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Welcome. I think most of us find the same thing with this site. So much fantastic info shared and such a lovely bunch of people.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome!


----------



## stoic_clown (Nov 11, 2011)

And thanks for the warm welcomes Vlad, hedg12, Halloween Lady, Goblin, Headless, and Creeepy Cathy. So happy to be here with you all.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome to the forum clowny! We are always looking fro fresh blood. Sounds like you'll fit right in here. so buckle up for a wild ride.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Welcome. Did you bring baked goods?


----------



## stoic_clown (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks for the welcoming welcomes, Evil queen, scareme, and debbie5. And yes, debbie, I did bring the baked goods. But it was such a long walk to get here, and I got so hungry, and, well... it's the thought that counts, right?


----------

